# broken FX6 Lid



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, I purchased a used fluval FX6 that came with a broken lid. The lid is broken on the inlet spout where the aquastop valve connects.

Has anyone had any luck repairing this piece? Is there a place I can get a replacement lid? I'm located in Canada, so fluval.com does not have this part available to me..

I did reattach the broken piece with superglue and it seems to hold, but I am skeptical that this will hold long term.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I see the Canadian site doesn't have the replacement lid available. I ship everything I order to a freight forwarder in Miami, FL who then send it to me. I imagine they would have freight forwarders in the U.S. who then send it across the Canadian border. My freight forwarder doesn't add significantly to cost vs. shipping direct.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

How do you find a freight forwarder?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Try google keyword search 'ship to us address then canada'. Below is one of the search results.

https://myusaddress.ca


----------

